# Saddler recommendation in Surrey?



## Stute282 (12 July 2011)

Hi there,

I've been trying to find a decent saddler in the Surrey area that stocks a large range of saddles, I have been looking at the prestige saddles and was in contact with a saddler who now seems to have vanished....

Does anyone have any recommendations? I've heard TDS are meant to be good/have a lot of stock?!

Oh, and its for a jump saddle.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Firewell (12 July 2011)

TDS are good if you only want an Albion or an Ideal.. Personally I wouldn't recommend, some people are happy enough with them but some aren't and they screwed up with my late mare 
and she needed 3 months off for her back muscles to heal...

I used a guy called Richard Spragg, he had LOADS of stock. Very reasonable priced as well. He brought out 25 saddles for me to try, of all those he was only happy to let me ride in 4 of them (the rest he wasn't happy with fit), out of those 4, 2 my horse liked the best and he was happy with when being ridden in and I choose the comfiest . The saddles good I'm pleased and he came out the weekend after for a 2nd look when I was flapping about something and wanted him to double check.

Meadowlea saddlery was Ok, you could do worse. She just got a bit rude and busy when I needed help with my old saddle hence why I went somewhere else to get a replacement. She did fit a good saddle to my late mare though who was very tricky to fit and my mums brought a couple saddles off her which fit well.

Other then that I don't have any recommendations, there are a lot of terrible saddlers round this area so be careful . I'm getting used to spotting myself now if my saddle doesn't fit!


----------



## Firewell (12 July 2011)

Forgot to say Richard Spragg didn't charge me call out or fitting when I brought my new saddle off him and when he came for the 2nd look he didn't charge me then either. All his saddles are brand new or less then 6 months old and beautiful quality, he has everything.


----------



## Scarlett (12 July 2011)

I used Spragg and he was awful. Search him on here and you'll find a lot of mixed reviews - along with questions over his qualifications, or lack of. My friend all had similar experiences and no-one I know would use him again. There is a lack of decent saddle people in Surrey it seems - you may need to phone a few to find one that stocks what you want and then hope they know how to fit it! There is a lady fitter who comes recommended by a few folk I know - think she is based in Bookham? Will look out the details of her and the other couple I was recommended when I was looking for a saddle a few months back.
Good luck!


----------



## Amy_08 (12 July 2011)

I have had the opposite experience with Spragg and would advise do not go there!!! He is not qualified, please search previous posts on here about Spragg. He fitted a saddle and my horse ended up with a bad back. I luckily managed to get a refund but he was very rude and aggressive towards me. I know others haven't been so lucky! I now use Kay Humphries and cannot recommend her highly enough.


----------



## lillie07 (12 July 2011)

If it's a Prestige you are looking for Fiona Newbury will be your best bet. The only other saddler in the county I would give the time of day is Helen at Bookham saddlery, she is a fantastic saddler with a very modern approach and a very good eye, not sure she stocks Prestige though.


----------



## RachelFerd (12 July 2011)

Would definitely choose Helen @ Bookham over Spragg saddlery any day. Not a lot of choice round here though!!


----------



## Maddie2412 (12 July 2011)

I WOULDNT USE TDS they did my last horse had no end of troubles with them just kept telling me to stick a pad under it i was happy to pay as long as i got a saddle to fit but i wanted a genuine fit kept telling me oh i thought people your age thought fluffy numnahs were cool it looks good. no!!! kept on telling me it fitted when it clearly didnt then eventually agreed no more dealing with them!
jane davis in surrey cand recommend highly enough the only one in 5 i tried for my first boy who found a fitting saddle at a bargain price(brand new black country so gorgeous and was £550) ellie martindale is even more recommended by pc branches in this area but a bit pricier...


----------



## missparis (13 July 2011)

I recommend David Dyer, his a master saddler and sells Prestige Saddles. He really knows his stuff and has managed to fix problems that a previous saddler has caused by selling a saddle that never fitted my horse correctly!


----------



## horsevideo (13 July 2011)

Kay Humphries is the gold standard - hard to get hold of but fits saddles that actually fit!

You could try Mariaana at Better Saddles, she is near Guildford.  Think its bettersaddles.co.uk .


----------



## pokerface (13 July 2011)

Ellie Martin. she is a MASTER saddler as in she can actually make saddles from scratch not just 'sell u one'. she has other makes second hand, but can make u specifically what u want, and does this for some very well know event riders, and u wont be paying the money for a 'name', when she ll use equally as good leather, and u get the seat, knee rolls, etc u want. i am really picky and she is so patient, left saddles with me to try and watched me ride and jump


----------



## pearcider (13 July 2011)

another thumbs up for Helen Bookham Saddlery Ive used her for years and years on lots of horses all have had good backs and despite my love for an Albion saddle on everything she wont sell you one if the horse does not fit it!!

I really would not use any one else

Other than that look on the Master Saddler web site for a list of qualified saddlers, You are more insured if there is a problem if they are under Master Saddler qualifications.


----------



## Simsar (13 July 2011)

*Elli Martin *

She has won awards and In my mind the best saddler around in the whole of the SE.  PM me for details.


----------



## Stute282 (13 July 2011)

Ah wow, thanks for all your replies!  Will definitely head to Google now with all your recommendations.
(I have used Helen ever since I moved to the area a few years back and agree she is excellent at saddle fittings, however there are a few reasons I am now looking for a different saddler).

I am surprised how few good saddlers there are in the area!
Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## queenb (13 July 2011)

Have to say Helen is great


----------

